# WitchFire trailer



## ajanders (Aug 2, 2005)

I've had this idea for a movie trailer stuck in my head for about three weeks now, so I figured I'd write it out just to get rid of it.
Yes, it is, in fact, a movie trailer for the Witchfire Movie (based on the Iron Kingdoms trilogy)

If you like it, good for you!
If you don't, write something better, post it, and tell me where to find it!

(Long shot of two horsemen trotting towards each other over a dirt road.  They stop and stare at each other.)
VOICEOVER: There were, in those days, noble knights who challenged each other for honor and for glory.
(The two horsemen draw their blades and salute each other, then wheel their horses and walk away from each other as one begins a slow count.)
KANE: One...Two...Three...
(At the count of three the other horseman turns in his saddle, drawing something from his belt.  The pistol rises to level with KANE'S back and hangs there for a moment as the horseman sights.)
VOICEOVER:  Those days are no more.
(The horseman fires a single shot.  KANE topples off his horse and crashes to the ground.)
CUT
(A stone flagged courtyard.  Skeletons stand at attention in ranks, each with a rusty halberd.  Pull back to reveal HIRAM and SHEWBERT wrapped in concealing cloaks and looking over a parapet at them.  The clang of steel on stone causes their heads to whip over and glare at KANE, trying to move quietly in a breastplate.  When they look back they see every skeleton in the courtyard is staring directly at them.)
VOICEOVER:  These are the days the dead rise.
CUT
(A battlezone.  AMANDA and SHEWBERT are crouched in the shelter of a building, she keeping watch while SHEWBERT cuts fuses.)
AMANDA: Are you sure this is a good idea?
SHEWBERT: It cain't hurt none.
VOICEOVER: These are the days cities fall.
CUT
(A modestly appointed sitting room.  AMANDA sits in a rocking chair knitting, while ALEXIA works on a bit of embroidery.)
AMANDA (furiously):  Do you act like a bitch all the day, or do you stop when the sun sets?
(ALEXIA smiles mockingly.) 
ALEXIA: You've knitted your sleeve into your stocking, dear.
CUT
(A church pulpitANDOR DUMAS is in full flow)
PANDOR: Do not despair, brothers and sisters!  Remember the work of Morrow, and remember the hours of day are still equal to the hours of the night!
CUT
(A pub.  GODFREY, HIRAM, SHEWBERT, AMANDA, and KANE are all sitting at a table.)
GODFREY: So the party lasts all night, but because of the massive lunar eclipse, the night lasts through the next day and into the following night?
HIRAM: Yep.
SHEWBERT: Jist so.
(GODFREY, HIRAM, and SHEWBERT look at each other and grin hugely.)
KANE (resigned): Sweet Morrow protect us.
CUT
(A country kitchen.  An woman sitting in a rocking chair works a string of beads between her fingers.  She points one finger at GODFREY.)
MARM FULLET: These are the last days ... the evil days...the days of doom!
CUT
(GODFREY,HIRAM,and SHEWBERT standing in the door of an expensively furnished bedroom.)
GODFREY:  In that case, don't wake me before eleven.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 8, 2005)

Didn't have the oomph of a trailer to me. Doesn't IK have giant steam-powered robots and stuff?


----------

